# Is there something wrong with this pups eyes?



## BrittB (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello, I have recently put a deposit down on a puppy. The puppy is now 3 weeks old and will be 4 weeks on Sunday. The breeder sends precious pics and videos of the puppy each week.. but I can’t help to notice his eyes. I googled it and I think his third eyelids are showing. Please look at the pics and tell me what you think. Also, the breeder does offer a health guarantee but if I can physically see something is wrong why would I continue the process? I haven’t said anything to the breeder because I want to wait it out until 5 weeks, just to see if it gets a little better.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

The third eyelid is showing but I would not be really worried about it. The eyes just opened so it may go away. And for some dogs the third eyelid is just always visible. This can be more obvious in some colors of dog that make the third eyelid stand out more. From what I understand it isn't really an issue unless it is a new condition showing in a dog that didn't have the issue previously. Is it cosmetically preferred that it doesn't show? Probably. But I do not think it is necessarily evidence of any health issue.


----------



## BrittB (Mar 14, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> The third eyelid is showing but I would not be really worried about it. The eyes just opened so it may go away. And for some dogs the third eyelid is just always visible. This can be more obvious in some colors of dog that make the third eyelid stand out more. From what I understand it isn't really an issue unless it is a new condition showing in a dog that didn't have the issue previously. Is it cosmetically preferred that it doesn't show? Probably. But I do not think it is necessarily evidence of any health issue.


Thank you! After googling, it really had me worried.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

BrittB said:


> Thank you! After googling, it really had me worried.


Check out photos of PeggyTheParti's eyes. One of her third eyelids is white so it shows very obviously and the other is dark so it is less obvious. This illustrates how color plays into it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s third eyelids are always visible. One is dark like her eyes, but the other is white, so it really stands out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Haha! Raindrops beat me to it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here’s a pretty clear photo of what we’re talking about:










And a close-up:


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a picture of my boy Snarky when he was half asleep. He had very prominent third eyelids, resulting in a rather demonic appearance at times. Brown dogs also typically have hazel or amber eyes, adding to the weird look.


----------



## BrittB (Mar 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s a pretty clear photo of what we’re talking about:
> 
> View attachment 474769
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. She’s so cute. Do you know the cause of her third eyelids to show? Does it bother her ?


----------



## BrittB (Mar 14, 2021)

cowpony said:


> This is a picture of my boy Snarky when he was half asleep. He had very prominent third eyelids, resulting in a rather demonic appearance at times. Brown dogs also typically have hazel or amber eyes, adding to the weird look.
> View attachment 474771


Wow! Can you share another pic of him alert?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

BrittB said:


> Wow! Can you share another pic of him alert?


Unfortunately I don't have a good close shot of his eyes. This is the best I can do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BrittB said:


> Thank you for sharing. She’s so cute. Do you know the cause of her third eyelids to show? Does it bother her ?


I’m guessing it’s genetic. Her sire’s third eyelids are also visible. He’s a brown parti.

Peggy did frequently have goopy eyes as a pup, but poodles are prone to allergies. Once we switched shampoos, the issue occurred less frequently and then eventually went away. It was never definitively diagnosed as follicular conjunctivitis, but that’s a condition that is often outgrown:









Follicular Conjunctivitis | VCA Animal Hospital


Follicular conjunctivitis is an eye condition that primarily affects young dogs, under 18 months of age. Follicular conjunctivitis is often caused by allergens, such as dust, grass, and weeds. As the immune cells within the conjunctiva are stimulated by allergens or other irritants, the lymphoid...




vcahospitals.com





Peggy may always have more sensitive eyes, but it’s too soon to say. She’s only 21 months.

Have your puppy’s dam and sire been health tested? If you’re unsure what tests to look for, this is a good guide:









Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Browse our Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) to view disease statistics for various dog breeds. Contribute to the database by ordering a DNA test.




www.ofa.org


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@cowpony - off topic, but I hadn't realized how much Mia resembles Snarky. Such similar faces and head structure!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s a pretty clear photo of what we’re talking about:
> 
> View attachment 474769
> 
> ...











Bobby just finished playing in the sprinkler in this picture but if you look at his third eyelids his are just like Peggy’s, one black and one clear white. Like Peggy, he also had gunky eyes when he was a pup but that went away after a year so it’s just normal eye goobers now. I thought there was something wrong with his eyelids too but no, they are fine, just a bit more prominent, like his dam’s. He did have conjunctivitis a couple of times when he was young. Easily treated but it’s been over a year now and no real eye issues since. I would say they may be a bit sensitive as they can look a tad irritated periodically. I’m thinking environmental allergies. Nothing really concerning though.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah, so that is what it is called.

"_Her eye is doing that alligator thing again"._


----------

